# Kyoga flamebakcs & ruby green



## jcolella1 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a group of 7 flamebacks in a 90 gallon. They are about 2-2.5 inches. 
Would I be able to put a group of Kyoga Ruby Greens in the same tank? They are around 2 inches themselves.
Also, would they crossbreed since they are similar?

If it would not be a good idea, I was also thinking about getting a group of 3-4 red empress. They are 3-4 inches.

The tank has lots of rocks & fake plants for them to hide and get away from each other.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Ruby Greens have a rep for being on the timid side and are often kept in a species tank so they will color up to their fullest potential.


----------



## jcolella1 (Oct 16, 2012)

That's too bad. Saw some nice ones and can't set up another tank, as I just did the 90 gal. 
I guess ill go with the red empress.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My flameback has not colored up to his full potential with haps, but it's an all-male tank. Maybe you will have better luck with mixed genders.


----------

